# Sleep tight Molly



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Got Molly's ashes back from the vet and was not expecting them to be in such a beautiful urn. I thought I'd just get a little tin or something.

Sleep tight my precious little girl xxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That is really beautiful :crying: Sleep well little girl xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

R.I.P. Molly...you will be remembered lovingly by all those touched by your presence

big hugs mollymilo x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's beautiful. We got Maisie's ashes back on Friday too, a very sad moment. Both our girls home where they belong.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

That's lovely, really touching that it's something they treat with such care and sensitivity. Sleep tight little Molly and a big hug to you Kate xxx


----------



## dogandbone (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss, RIP Molly.
That urn's a very nice touch, really tastefully done - a fitting tribute to a special little girl.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:crying: Although it makes it so final, it also is very beautiful and a wonderful way to have her near you every day xx



Sleep tight baby girl, gone but never forgotten xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

That's so beautiful, for a beautiful girl.

So very sorry for your loss MM xx


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Bye bye Molly. There are all the baby bea mice you could want at the bridge and lots of friends to snuggle with. 

xxxx


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Beautiful & sad


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you everyone xxxxxx


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

So lovely, but so very sad...... RIP Molly xxx


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Charity said:


> That's beautiful. We got Maisie's ashes back on Friday too, a very sad moment. Both our girls home where they belong.


Big hugs

Sleep tight our precious girls xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Beautiful tribute for a beautiful girl.

Sleep tight x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh Kate the urn is lovely.
I am sure you will put her in a very special place.
She is now back home with you.

R.I.P Molly and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

That is beautiful. What a wonderful little wooden casket. We got plain wooden ones for our Amber and Buster with "In loving Memory" inscriptions on them and somehow they seem comforting especially the little cards from the Pet Cremation company. I still have their ashes and can't bear to part with them.

Molly will be watching over you and will always live on in your heart x

RIP Molly xxx


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I've just read the little card from the PCS to Amber and Buster and it says:

"We've had so many happy years.
what is to come will hold no fears..."
"We've been so close, we two, these years,
don't let your heart hold any tears".



So remember that when you look at her little urn. She was a special girl x


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

It's lovely. Hope you feel some comfort knowing that she is close. x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow I only just see this post of the urn hun, it's stunning and well deserved for such a precious angel, sleep tight little one xxxxx


----------



## BrittonPatrick (Sep 2, 2013)

That is awful..so sorry for the loss.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you everyone

Molly has pride of place next to my fireplace xx


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

what a beautiful way to remember her. Run Free Molly sweetheart.xxx


----------



## Marycat (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh hell I am crying.. I have an ornament of a sleeping cat to mark where my past pets,(Tiddles, Tabitha, George and Annie) are buried. Oh God it hurts doesn't it MM? The price of love I guess.. They are with us in our hearts and nobody can take our memories. I am so glad your girl is home with her family xxxx


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

thats really nice and sad too quite touching
sleep tight Molly


----------

